# Ghost Kaufempfehlung



## Deluxe01 (2. Mai 2021)

Hallo,

bin neu hier im Forum.

Ich will mir ein Fahrrad kaufen, um manchmal damit zur Arbeit (~ Hin und Zurück 20 km) und an Wochenenden problemlos im Wald zu fahren.

Da ich ehrlich gesagt wenig Ahnung von Fahrrädern habe, kann ich mich unter den drei Ghost Modellen nicht entscheiden

Bin 1,75 groß und wiege ung. 100 kg.

Ein Fully bräuchte ich doch nicht?

Welches würdet Ihr mir Anhand der Ausstattungen empfehlen.

Schnelligkeit wäre mir auch wichtig.

Optisch gefällt mir der Kato 7.9 am meißten, der Kato pro ist halt neueres Model und auch günstiger


*Kato 7.9*

_








						KATO 7.9 AL U
					





					www.ghost-bikes.com
				



_

*Kato pro 29*

_








						KATO Pro 29
					

Das KATO Pro 29 ist ein wendiges 29" Hardtail MTB, das in 2021 mit neuem, hochwertigen Rahmen und vielen Farboptionen kommt.



					www.ghost-bikes.com
				



_

*Nirvana Tour*

_








						NIRVANA Tour Essential
					

Das NIRVANA Tour Essential ist das ultimative Hardtail für den täglichen Einsatz in der Stadt oder auf dem Land. Es ist ein waschechtes, zuverlässiges MTB.



					www.ghost-bikes.com
				



_

*Danke im Voraus und Liebe Grüße*


----------



## fertigt (2. Mai 2021)

Hi und willkommen,

ein Fully brauchst du prinzipiell natürlich nicht. Alle Bikes sind prinzipiell in Ordnung zum Pendeln und etwas Waldwege/leichte Trails fahren. Die Frage ist, was dein Budget ist. Und auch wenn es aktuell vllt schwerer ist, wäre evtl. ein Probesitzen auch hilfreich bei der Entscheidung.

Das Nirvana ist den Aufpreis rein von den Preisen der Einzelteilen wahrscheinlich wert. Die Frage ist, ob es sich bei deinem Anwendungsfall lohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deluxe01 (3. Mai 2021)

fertigt schrieb:


> Hi und willkommen,
> 
> ein Fully brauchst du prinzipiell natürlich nicht. Alle Bikes sind prinzipiell in Ordnung zum Pendeln und etwas Waldwege/leichte Trails fahren. Die Frage ist, was dein Budget ist. Und auch wenn es aktuell vllt schwerer ist, wäre evtl. ein Probesitzen auch hilfreich bei der Entscheidung.
> 
> Das Nirvana ist den Aufpreis rein von den Preisen der Einzelteilen wahrscheinlich wert. Die Frage ist, ob es sich bei deinem Anwendungsfall lohnt.


Mein Budget könnte auch bis 2000 gehen. 
Optisch gefällt mir der Kato 7.9 (1000 Euro) am meißten und damit könnte ich ja auch eigentlich problemlos alle Waldwege fahren. 
Nur als Anfänger bin ich bisschen unsicher ob ich nicht doch noch bisschen mehr investiere und z B. das Nirvana Tour Universal holen sollte.


----------



## fertigt (3. Mai 2021)

Also der Vorteil vom Universal wäre natürlich die tendenziell bessere Federgabel von Rockshox. Wobei die natürlich trotzdem noch im Einsteiger-Bereich liegt.
Bei der Schaltung hättest du dann sogar eine Sram SX Schaltung. Je nachdem wen du fragst, würden die Leute dir das empfehlen. Du hast allerdings dann auch eine Sram Bremse anstelle der Shimano, was ich persönlich z.B. nicht so mag 

Wenn dein Budget bis 2000 Euro geht, könnte man jetzt natürlich auch sagen, dass das Kato FS Universal n günstiges Einsteigerfully wäre. Aber dann kommt bestimmt wieder die Empfehlung, dass ein Fully min. 3000 Euro kosten muss.

Ich bin mir auf jeden Fall unsicher, ob sich der Aufpreis zum Nirvana für dich lohnt. Das Kato 7.9 ist halt noch mit Umwerfer und evtl. nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Das Kato Pro für 850€ hat hingegen schon einen Zwölffach-Antrieb und Shimano Bremsen, die mir persönlich besser gefallen als die Sram vom Nirvana Universal.

Auch wenn ich Ghost bzgl. Support/Service etc. sehr liebe, möchte ich bei deinem Budget vllt nochmal auf das Orbea Alma H10 Eagle hinweisen. Das wäre von den Komponenten noch einen Hauch über dem Ghost Nirvana Universal und du könntest für 300€ Aufpreis sogar eine Rockshox SID Federgabel dazu kaufen, wenn es dir das Wert ist.

Aber vllt hat ja auch noch jemand anders hier Empfehlungen oder Tipps für dich. Ich würde dir auf jeden Fall wie schon zuvor empfehlen, mal Probe zu fahren, wenn es irgendwo möglich ist.


----------



## Spaghettieis (22. Juni 2021)

Hallöchen, was haltet ihr von dem lieferbaren Copperhead 2 als Alternative zum Nirvana? Die Rahmenwerte sind relativ ähnlich...


----------



## boehseonkelz89 (22. Juni 2021)

Spaghettieis schrieb:


> Hallöchen, was haltet ihr von dem lieferbaren Copperhead 2 als Alternative zum Nirvana? Die Rahmenwerte sind relativ ähnlich...


OldscoolOptikHinterbau + 2fach Schaltwerk + 100mm Gabel mit dazu LenkerLockOut spricht m.m.N. zu einem schlechterem Deal


----------

